# Kennt jemand dieses USB-Gehäuse?



## zeromancer (21. Juni 2006)

Moin Leute!

Ich habe in meinem Zeug gekramt und ein altes USB 2.0 Gehäuse für 2.5" Festplatten gefunden. Das verschwand damals in der Versenkung, weil meine alte Notebookplatte darin (30 GB) nicht unter Windows (XP Pro) lief. Angeblich sollte XP ja ohne Treiber damit klarkommen, was es aber nicht tut. Die Platte rattert ein wenig, die LED blinkt und in der Tray wird auch das USB-Symbol angezeigt, was dann wieder verschwindet.
Kurzum: sie läuft aber nicht, ist nicht sichtbar und im Gerätemanager ist sie als "USB Massenspeicher" mit Ausrufezeichen aufgeführt ("Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden").
Nun aber der Hammer: hänge ich sie an, wenn ich Linux (hier SuSE 10.0 mit KDE) am laufen habe, dann wird sie tadellos gemountet und ich kann lustig drauf zu greifen - wie es sein soll. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich sie allerdings ausschließlich am USB 1.0 betreibe, was der Sache an sich aber keinen Abbruch tun sollte.

Kennt jemand dieses Case und kennt auch die Treiber, die man unter Windows dafür braucht? Ich habe bereits die von "Hama" ausprobiert, da geht nix.
Das Problem besteht übrigens auf mehreren Windows-Rechnern (habe 4 verschiedene getestet, mit 1.0 und mit 2.0)

Hier ein paar Bilder von dem Teil:

http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002726kz.jpg
http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002732dn.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002751yc.jpg

Hinweise an jede Polizeidienststelle oder an eines unserer Aufnahmestudios


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Ich kenne das gleiche Model für 3,5" und das braucht definitiv keine Treiber!


----------



## zeromancer (21. Juni 2006)

Tja, mein Kollege hier hat das gleiche und braucht auch keine - aber vielleicht kann man ja irgendeinen "generischen" Treiber verwenden, wenn XP zickt?


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Nicht das ich wüsste, der von Windows XP ist schon recht "generisch" 
Laufen SuSE und WindowsXP auf dem gleichen Rechner? Also kannst du ein Hardwareproblem(chen) ausschließen?
Hat das gute Stück einen extrernen Stromanschluss?


----------



## zeromancer (21. Juni 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht das ich wüsste, der von Windows XP ist schon recht "generisch"
> Laufen SuSE und WindowsXP auf dem gleichen Rechner? Also kannst du ein Hardwareproblem(chen) ausschließen?
> Hat das gute Stück einen extrernen Stromanschluss?



Ja, ist dieselbe Maschine (Laptop).
Stromanschluss ist da, nur hab ich kein passendes Netzteil mit 5V...
Nur: warum sollte es ein Leistungsproblem sein, wenn Linux das auf Anhieb schafft?
Oder sollte Windows etwa.... nein oder.......den Strom prüfen und dann bei Mangel entscheiden, dass Ding nicht zu starten? Es sähe Windows ähnlich...


----------

